# Best Snook Catcher



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

What's a good jig or lure for snook? I read the Redtail Hawk jig is very popular.
Do you normally put any kind of bait tipped on it?
Those Wal-Mart jigs or any common jig are so cheap....the hooks on them look like aluminum and bend real easily. I hope someone carries a good hook on them. Of course it's hard to find whatever you look for. Hopefully, someone carries the Red Hawk kind. Opinions?
Pat


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Over on the east coast I see a lot of big snook taken on those Red Tail Flair/Hawk jigs. Most of the guys don't tip them. They just jig them around the bridge fenders. 

I once saw an old bridge salt catch three snook in the 40 inch range in less than an hour using that jig under the Jensen Beach Causeway bridge. It's all about the time of year and the right tide conditions.


----------

